# Official: Bonzi traded to the Kings for Bobby Jackson, Greg Ostertag



## GNG

> *Bonzi Wells is a Sacramento King.*
> 
> The Grizzlies exercised an $8 million team option Friday and agreed to trade Wells to Sacramento in a three-team deal involving the Utah Jazz, NBA sources confirmed.
> 
> The deal won’t be announced until the NBA’s moratorium is lifted because of a delay in finalizing the collective bargaining agreement.
> 
> Wells, though, will go to Sacramento for guard Bobby Jackson while the Kings will send Greg Ostertag to Utah.
> The Jazz also will send forward Curtis Borchardt, and guards Raul Lopez and Kirk Snyder to Memphis.


The Commercial Appeal

:banana:


----------



## GNG

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

So here's the breakdown:

Memphis trades:
Bonzi Wells

Memphis receives:
Bobby Jackson
Curtis Borchardt
Raul Lopez
Kirk Snyder :machinegun:

Sacramento trades:
Bobby Jackson
Greg Ostertag

Sacramento receives:
Bonzi Wells

Utah trades:
Raul Lopez
Curtis Borchardt
Kirk Snyder :machinegun:

Utah receives:
Greg Ostertag


----------



## GNG

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

This puts Memphis way over the allotted amount of players for next season. 

I would think that Lopez would be cut immediately. "Glass" Borchardt is just terrible and always injured, but he's seven feet tall, and that alone might keep him on the roster. Kirk Snyder has a horrible attitude, and I hate that he's on the Grizzlies now, but he's supposedly a solid (ie: dirty) defender. Don't see how he'll ever get off our bench though.

Right now, the depth chart is:

PG Jason Williams, Bobby Jackson, Antonio Burks, Raul Lopez
SG Mike Miller, Dahntay Jones, Andre Emmett
SF James Posey, Shane Battier, Kirk Snyder
PF Pau Gasol, Hakim Warrick, Brian Cardinal, Lawrence Roberts
C Lorenzen Wright, Jake Tsakalidis, Curtis Borchardt

17 players? :raised_ey

More deals must be in the works.

I would have preferred if we'd just not involved Utah at all. Bobby Jackson + Greg Ostertag for Bonzi Wells. Ostertag is more needed than any of these worthless Jazz players, but I'm not complaining at this point. Bobby Jackson's a solid player who could even step in as the starter when and if we trade Jason Williams.

Nice work, Jerry.


----------



## GNG

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

And I'm sure Jerry Sloan will be thrilled to see Greg Ostertag again...


----------



## GNG

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

Nick Anderson = Wesley Person

Wesley Person + 1st rounder (Monia or Khryapa) = Bonzi Wells

Bonzi Wells = Bobby Jackson, Kirk Snyder and Curtis Borchardt

We win, Portland.


----------



## UKfan4Life

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

Sweet. JWest has returned to his ol' self. I'm not going to be satisfied with just this though. We have to make another big trade.


----------



## thekid

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

More minutes for Mike Miller? Sure thing.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

This deal is hard for me to understand, but we just did it rawse and it looks like Lawrence Roberts will be in the D-League and Lopez will be waived. 

So the Grizz have 15 players right now (one over) and they need to make another move.


----------



## TiMVP2

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

Why did Jazz do this??? Big winners=Grizz


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

I like the trade from the Grizz and Kings point of view, but what is Utah doing ?


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

I'm worried about Bobby Jackson, can he actually stay healthy for a whole season? I don't think we should trade J-Will just yet unless we get another PG in return, because that'd leave Antonio Burks as our starting PG.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

I'm worried about Bobby Jackson, can he actually stay healthy for a whole season? I don't think we should trade J-Will just yet unless we get another PG in return, because that'd leave Antonio Burks as our starting PG if/when BJ goes down.


----------



## sportkingJSP13

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

07-20-2005, 07:48 AM #1 
sportkingJSP13 
BasketballBoards Rookie




Join Date: Jul 2005
Posts: 23 
Points: 564.20 (Donate) 
RPG Character
Rep Power: 0 wut do u think bout these trades? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

First Memphis has been in serious negotioations with Clipper and Kings about Bonzi I was think this...
Memphis Trades:
Bonzi

Sacramento Trades:
Bobby Jackson

Then once that is done you can trade J-Will for a big man so maybe this...
Memphis Trades:
J-Will
Ren

New Orleans Trades:
Jamaal Magilore
George Lynch

Memphis Starting Lineup in 05-06

pg-Bobby Jackson
sg-Mike Miller
sf-Hakim Warrick
pf-Pau Gasol
c-Jamaal Magilore

Tell me what you think! 

sportkingJSP13 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to sportkingJSP13 
Find More Posts by sportkingJSP13 
Add sportkingJSP13 to Your Buddy List 




I KNEW IT!!!!!!!! SEE??????? NOBODY SAID ANYTHING TO THIS THREAD! BUT I KNEW IT WOULD HAPPEN!!!!! YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

Bobby Jackson can stay healthy, but its up to him, he decides to do some crazy things with the ball, i mean puts his body on the line, he was loved for doing that and showing he had heart but along with it came tons of injuries.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2114460

Memphis gets Jackson; Jazz reunite with Ostertag
ESPN.com news services

MEMPHIS, Tenn. -- Bonzi Wells is no longer Jerry West's headache.

ESPN.com has confirmed that the Memphis Grizzlies have agreed to exercise an $8 million option and send the disgruntled swingman to the Sacramento Kings in a three-way deal with the Utah Jazz.

The trade was first reported by the Memphis Commercial Appeal.

The deal cannot be announced until the NBA finalizes its collective bargaining agreement.

The Kings will send guard Bobby Jackson to the Grizzlies -- a moved Jackson also confirmed to SportsTicker -- and center Greg Ostertag back to Utah for a second tour of duty with the Jazz.

Utah also would send guard Raul Lopez and Kirk Snyder and forward Chris Borchardt to Memphis.

West, the Grizzlies' president, had been trying to deal the 6-foot-7 Wells since he was removed from the squad during this past season's playoffs. The 29-year-old Wells averaged 10.4 points -- his lowest mark since the 1999-2000 campaign with the Portland Trail Blazers -- in 69 games for the Grizzlies last season.

The 32-year-old Jackson had been a valuable contributor off the Kings' bench in recent seasons but, slowed by numerous injuries, averaged just 12.0 points in 25 games this past campaign.


----------



## UKfan4Life

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*



sportkingJSP13 said:


> 07-20-2005, 07:48 AM #1
> sportkingJSP13
> BasketballBoards Rookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2005
> Posts: 23
> Points: 564.20 (Donate)
> RPG Character
> Rep Power: 0 wut do u think bout these trades?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> First Memphis has been in serious negotioations with Clipper and Kings about Bonzi I was think this...
> Memphis Trades:
> Bonzi
> 
> Sacramento Trades:
> Bobby Jackson
> 
> Then once that is done you can trade J-Will for a big man so maybe this...
> Memphis Trades:
> J-Will
> Ren
> 
> New Orleans Trades:
> Jamaal Magilore
> George Lynch
> 
> Memphis Starting Lineup in 05-06
> 
> pg-Bobby Jackson
> sg-Mike Miller
> sf-Hakim Warrick
> pf-Pau Gasol
> c-Jamaal Magilore
> 
> Tell me what you think!
> 
> sportkingJSP13
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to sportkingJSP13
> Find More Posts by sportkingJSP13
> Add sportkingJSP13 to Your Buddy List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT!!!!!!!! SEE??????? NOBODY SAID ANYTHING TO THIS THREAD! BUT I KNEW IT WOULD HAPPEN!!!!! YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


Love it. :greatjob: I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees that Magloire should be a major target for the Grizz this offseason.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

This is just a horribly stupid trade.

Only one more year of Jerry West...hopefully :woot:


----------



## FanOfAll8472

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*



sportkingJSP13 said:


> Then once that is done you can trade J-Will for a big man so maybe this...
> Memphis Trades:
> J-Will
> Ren
> 
> New Orleans Trades:
> Jamaal Magilore
> George Lynch


I doubt New Orleans trades for J-Will when they just drafted Chris Paul, the new face of the franchise.

Interesting trade, Bobby Jackson will be useful, but the rest are scrubs. Hopefully there's another trade in the works (Steve Francis?).


----------



## DeezNets

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

Lopez already said he is going to play in Italy this up coming season.


----------



## broshrddg

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*



DeezNets said:


> Lopez already said he is going to play in Italy this up coming season.



It's Spain, not Italy.


----------



## GNG

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*



sportkingJSP13 said:


> Then once that is done you can trade J-Will for a big man so maybe this...
> Memphis Trades:
> J-Will
> Ren
> 
> New Orleans Trades:
> Jamaal Magilore
> George Lynch
> 
> Memphis Starting Lineup in 05-06
> 
> pg-Bobby Jackson
> sg-Mike Miller
> sf-Hakim Warrick
> pf-Pau Gasol
> c-Jamaal Magilore
> 
> Tell me what you think!
> 
> I KNEW IT!!!!!!!! SEE??????? NOBODY SAID ANYTHING TO THIS THREAD! BUT I KNEW IT WOULD HAPPEN!!!!! YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


Let's hope that next one happens, too. :yes:

BTW, if you hit "Quote" when making a post, it will copy the information for you, so you don't have to do it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

Bobby Jackson is solid. He'd be much more valuable to the Grizzlies than Bonzi Wells (barring that he stays healthy). Kirk Snyder is solid, but I'm not sure where his minutes are coming from. Borchardt is a throw in. 


If Bobby Jackson stays healthy, you guys get a fantastic deal. The problem is he never stays healthy.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

Looks like you guys forgot the lessons of Micheal Dickerson.


Same scenario, and almost the same player really.


----------



## GNG

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*



Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Looks like you guys forgot the lessons of Micheal Dickerson.
> 
> 
> Same scenario, and almost the same player really.


With a one-year contract with no strings attached instead of a five or six year deal...? I'm not sure what you're getting at.

Dickerson was about Bonzi's height (and probably weight in the Memphis days) and didn't have a significant history of injuries before the freak hernia. He and Jackson were both scorers and three-point threats, but I'm not sure where you're going.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*



Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Looks like you guys forgot the lessons of Micheal Dickerson.
> 
> 
> Same scenario, and almost the same player really.



Rawse explained it pretty good, but Bobby Jackson only has one year and about 3.5 million on his deal. There's not much risk in that contract. Plus, Memphis wasn't going to keep Wells anyway.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

Nice.

Any player who's gotta problem with coach's decision making should be kicked out. Memphis got the upper hand in this deal by miles..



Rawse said:


> And I'm sure Jerry Sloan will be thrilled to see Greg Ostertag again...


:rofl:


----------



## AK-47

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

This trade was most likely done by utah on the following reasons:

- lopez is going to spain anyways
- borchart is a glass food
- synder has bad attitude and hasnt impressed us enough in the summer league
- ostertag knows the system
- ostertag can block the ball which borchart can not
- scott layden likes ostertag 

I guess this just overall gets rid of a few dead weight and gets roster space and gets an old freind back (not saying that the old freind is any good hahhaha). Im looking at the jazz to sign a few players from the sumer league that are on our team, that have really impressed the jazz managment.


----------



## piri

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

Raul lopez has sing a 3 year and 7 million euros contract with a spanish team, so unless Pau is very interesting in having him in the team, and he can persuade Raul to stay another year in the USA he will come back to Spain.

Both are great friends, and perhaps Pau could try to retain him. And when Raul is healthy he is a great PG, He can't be the starting PG in Memphis, but could be a 15 mpg PG for around 60-65 games, and he can do it well.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*



Rawse said:


> With a one-year contract with no strings attached instead of a five or six year deal...? I'm not sure what you're getting at.



I'm just speaking for people who think he's going to be a integral part of the team. Which he will until he gets injured. 


I didn't mean contractually which is a huge oversight on my part. I just meant to imply similarity between the way Dickerson would tease people with his great play and then get injured to the Bobby jackson does.

Also, let me state that Bonzi had to be sent packing, he was one of the key factors in Hubie departing and was just an all around cancer.

At least during his tenure he didn't spit on anyone or throw his headband at a ref or get cited for criminal tresspassing. I mean that's a good thing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

That is one hell of a deal for the Grizzlies. Bobby Jackson more than replaces the likely loss of Earl Watson. Raul Lopez is a solid backup if he stays in the NBA. Kirk Snyder is still young and looked good at times last year and Borchardt is a serviceable backup.

Getting Jackson and Lopez also gives Memphis flexibility to deal Jason Williams for a non-PG.


----------



## GNG

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*

Bonzi trade official - Greg Ostertag now coming to Memphis along with Jackson



> *Grizzlies Acquire Bobby Jackson and Greg Ostertag from Kings; Bonzi Wells headed to Sacramento
> 
> Memphis, Tennessee, August 2, 2005 *– Memphis Grizzlies President of Basketball Operations Jerry West announced today the Grizzlies have acquired guard Bobby Jackson and center Greg Ostertag in a trade with the Sacramento Kings in exchange for guard Bonzi Wells.
> 
> Jackson, an eight-year veteran, comes to Memphis after spending the past five seasons with Sacramento.
> The 6-1, 185-pound guard averaged 12.0 points, 3.4 rebounds and 2.4 assists in 25 games off of the bench last season, missing 51 games due to a left wrist ligament tear. In five seasons with the Kings (2000-01 – 2004-05), Jackson averaged 11.4 points, 2.3 assists, 3.3 rebounds and 23.1 minutes in 294 regular season games. For his career, Jackson has averaged 10.0 points, 3.2 rebounds, 2.7 assists and 22.3 minutes in 485 games with Denver (1997-98), Minnesota (1998-99 – 1999-00) and Sacramento (2000-01 – 2004 -05). In 2002-03, he became just the second point guard in league history to win the NBA Sixth Man of the Year Award after averaging 15.2 points, 3.7 rebounds and 3.1 assists in 59 games.
> 
> “Bobby is not only a talented player and great competitor, but he is an individual of tremendous character,” said West. “He will be a veteran leader and an explosive scorer, and we are thrilled to have him in a Memphis Grizzlies uniform.”
> 
> Ostertag, 7-2, 280 pounds, owns career averages of 4.8 points, 5.6 rebounds, 1.70 blocks and 20.0 minutes in 696 regular season games with the Utah Jazz (1995-96 – 2003-04) and Sacramento Kings (2004-05). Last season with the Kings, he averaged 1.6 points, 3.0 rebounds, and 9.9 minutes in 56 games. Originally selected by Utah with the 28th pick in the 1995 NBA Draft, he was signed by Sacramento as a free agent in 2004.


----------



## GNG

I'm glad Utah seemingly got cut out (or backed out) of this deal. Not that Ostertag is anything at all, but what the Jazz were giving and getting in the trade was just pointless for us.

Ostertag's proven to be a competent shot-blocker and rebounder, and his size alone alters the way smaller teams play.

Our new depth chart, as of 2pm:

PG Jason Williams, Bobby Jackson, Antonio Burks
SG Mike Miller, Dahntay Jones, Andre Emmett
SF James Posey, Shane Battier, Hakim Warrick
PF Pau Gasol, Brian Cardinal, Lawrence Roberts
C Lorenzen Wright, Greg Ostertag, Jake Tsakalidis

With West still exploring a sign-and-trade for Watson, Damon Stoudamire on the horizon, and a deal with Miami making alot of news.


----------



## GNG

And now ESPN is reporting we just dealt Ostertag by himself to the Jazz for Snyder, Lopez and Borchardt.

NBA.com has nothing about that.

What's with the ****ty-*** reporting surrounding our team this offseason?


----------



## Zeus

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*



MemphisX said:


> This is just a horribly stupid trade.
> 
> Only one more year of Jerry West...hopefully


is there anything you do like?


----------



## Zeus

Rawse said:


> And now ESPN is reporting we just dealt Ostertag by himself to the Jazz for Snyder, Lopez and Borchardt.
> 
> NBA.com has nothing about that.
> 
> What's with the ****ty-*** reporting surrounding our team this offseason?


nothing is different. it was always going to be Ostertag to the Grizzlies then to the Jazz.

Memphis -> Sac: Bonzi
Sac -> Mem: GO, Jax
Mem -> Utah: GO
Utah -> Mem: lopez, snyder, borchardt

otherwise it would be:

Memphis -> Sac: Bonzi
Sac -> Mem: Jax
Sac -> Utah: GO
Utah -> Mem: lopez, snyder, borchardt

that doesn't make any sense for Sacramento to send Ostertag to the Jazz without getting anything in return. it just wasn't explained well a couple of weeks ago. i don't know why everyone else is suprised. this is exactly how i understood it would happen.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

Damn, just Ostertag and Jackson would've been better.


----------



## GNG

Zeus said:


> this is exactly how i understood it would happen.


----------



## GNG

And of course, I'm also talking about:

Damon to Memphis. Wait, Houston Chronicle had its report wrong!
Battier for Magloire. Wait, it was just an internet rumor!
We're selling the No. 19 for bubblegum. Wait, Peter Vescey's a moron!


----------



## Zeus

Rawse said:


> And of course, I'm also talking about:
> 
> Damon to Memphis. Wait, Houston Chronicle had its report wrong!
> Battier for Magloire. Wait, it was just an internet rumor!
> We're selling the No. 19 for bubblegum. Wait, Peter Vescey's a moron!


to be fair, there was no reporting about Battier for Mags; it was just an internet/sports talk rumor. people are just gullible and they latched onto it.

and Peter Vescey is a moron.

as to the Houston Chronicle...at least Jerry did acknowledge that we have an interest in DS.


----------



## GNG

Zeus said:


> and Peter Vescey is a moron.


Well-documented. That didn't stop this board from overflowing with posters talking about giving us Blockbuster Gift Cards for our draft pick, which was beyond annoying.

And the Houston Chronicle printed definitively that we've reached a four-year, $17 million agreement with Damon.

We've seemed to have a lot of bait-and-switches so far, moreso than other teams (not to say some things like Stoudamire signing won't still happen).


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Bonzi Wells to be traded to Sacramento*



Rawse said:


> Nick Anderson = Wesley Person
> 
> Wesley Person + 1st rounder (Monia or Khryapa) = Bonzi Wells
> 
> Bonzi Wells = Bobby Jackson, Kirk Snyder and Curtis Borchardt
> 
> We win, Portland.


Ahhh, but Wes Person was then used with Rasheed to Atlanta to Bring in Shareef, Theo and Dan DIckau. dickau was used with Dale Davis to Add NVE who could still add a piece, Theo is still here, and we got a 1st for Shareef, subtract out SHeeds value, and portlan essentially got...

Bonzi Wells = Sergei Monia and Theo Ratliff


----------

